
The Core War Game Implemented in C - emilwallner
https://github.com/emilwallner/Core-War
======
emilwallner
Hey, we just finished the core war game in C. Here is some more background to
the history of the game: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/core-war-two-programs-
enter-on...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/core-war-two-programs-enter-one-
program-leaves/) Let us know what you think and if you have any feedback.
Thanks!

